# Moving Abroad



## starfish2000 (Dec 25, 2012)

I keep thinking Budapest but language, medical insurance.

If I get made redundant, thinking of getting out of Britain.

Any useful sites on emigrating???


----------



## secret squirrel (Dec 25, 2012)

I cannot suggest useful  sites but if you do not mind me giving you a piece of advice just because I am an immigrant in England , if you did not do that yet , try and really learn the culture, way of living etc etc and if possible go there before you actually move , cause in my personal experience I have found the technical and practical bureaucratic things much easier than actually understand the way to behave etc etc in some situations . Change country can be a shock in really the most silliest things that you would usually take for granted in your environment, and connecting with people not speaking of language problems but actually do not be misunderstood or misunderstand people because of the way you/them act due to different habits  can be difficult at times. I do not regret my decision and I def suggest it if you want to go for it I just think maybe this point of view can be something to think about as well unless you already have connection there.


----------



## Firky (Dec 25, 2012)

Urban is probably the best site I can think of for such questions, lots of people here have moved abroad or done TEFL.

Loads of ex-pats here, they can never completely leave the UK!


----------



## moody (Dec 25, 2012)

tefl is a good un for sure.

you can go any where in the world and earn a buck with that gem


----------



## dessiato (Dec 26, 2012)

If you decide to do the TEFL route make sure you spend the time and money on a well recognised qualification. For this it needs to be either Trinity or Cambridge. There are other, cheaper, options, but these are the most recognised. There are many different ways of getting the qualifications but you need a degree (usually) to start them. Make sure you register with tefl.com which has a lot of jobs for all over the world. Do not expect to earn much in UK terms but by local standards you will live well in most places.

As for actually moving abroad I've moved to three different countries now. When you get to your chosen country make sure you are legal. Not being can ultimately lead to all sorts of different problems so it is worth the effort. Problems are: loneliness being so far away from home, family and friends. You can get around this through skype, but it is not always the same; language, try to get at least a basic understanding of the local language, tourist standard is sometimes enough till you get there permanently, try to make sure you can communicate beyond ordering coffee; if you are in a country which is not used to European looks expect to be stared at, this can be uncomfortable and threatening at times, but usually it is just curiosity; make sure you have an understanding of the local cultures, it is easy to make a mistake and do something offensive, most will put this down to 'foreigners' but some sensitivity is always seen as a good thing.

If you are going to, say Africa, make sure you have all your medical issues resolved, take the appropriate advice from a travel specialist. You really don't want malaria or worse. I had malaria, it almost killed me, you will not enjoy being seriously ill in a country where your language skills are limited, so take precautions. Make sure your teeth are in good condition. Dentists can be good, or bad, you will not know till it is too late!

I have had some great adventures living abroad, have met some fantastic people and made amazing friends. Living abroad is worth the troubles, and all of them are solvable. Although it might take a bit longer than in the UK. Would I recommend doing it?Absolutely. Would I do it again? Without a shadow of a doubt. My only regret is that I didn't do it sooner.


----------



## soulfulofsoul (Dec 26, 2012)

Thorn Three. You can get answers to very specific questions and there's some cluey people on there. It's down at the moment though and has been for a couple days, I tried to log in sometime before Christmas. That's surprising coz it's not rubbish and it's owned by Lonely Planet so I thought they'd fix whatever it is a bit quicker.
http://www.lonelyplanet.com/thorntree/

Also depends where you're thinking but if it's Australia (and a few other countries) there's forums specifically for UK ex-pats.


----------



## Ming (Dec 26, 2012)

I'd recommend it. As previously said if your going by yourself loneliness can initially be an issue but you'll meet people soon enough. I can give you advice if your thinking about BC in Canada. And of course if your not into it you can always go back! I'm finding staying in another country gives a better perspective on why the UK is both great and shite.


----------



## Ming (Dec 26, 2012)

..and fair to middling...


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 26, 2012)

starfish2000 said:


> ...
> Any useful sites on emigrating???


 
http://britishexpats.com/forum/


----------



## ice-is-forming (Dec 27, 2012)

Stanley Edwards said:


> http://britishexpats.com/forum/


 
that is a truely awful forum tbh stanley


----------



## Greebo (Dec 27, 2012)

ice-is-forming said:


> that is a truely awful forum tbh stanley


Tbf there are others for specific countries, like Toytown Germany.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 27, 2012)

ice-is-forming said:


> that is a truely awful forum tbh stanley


 
Once you've sorted the chaff from the wheat it is actually a good source of hands on information.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Dec 27, 2012)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Once you've sorted the chaff from the wheat it is actually a good source of hands on information.


 
i only ever looked at the aus ex pats forum , it was nasty!


----------

